# Moving to Puglia



## littlecuddle

Hi everyone,
I am moving to Ceglie Messapica in Puglia next year with my partner and 12 year old daughter. We have heard so many conflicting things about what is required for us to be able to take up residency so hoping someone may be able to help. What proof of income do we need (we will not be working initially), What do we need to get for health cover, and what documents will I need to enable my daughter to attend an Italian school? Hope someone can clear this up for us.

Many thanks.


----------



## Nardini

Your first port of call should be the British Embassy website, which will give you all of that basic information.


----------



## pauleone

littlecuddle said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am moving to Ceglie Messapica in Puglia next year with my partner and 12 year old daughter. We have heard so many conflicting things about what is required for us to be able to take up residency so hoping someone may be able to help. What proof of income do we need (we will not be working initially), What do we need to get for health cover, and what documents will I need to enable my daughter to attend an Italian school? Hope someone can clear this up for us.
> 
> Many thanks.


hi, habve you moved there?


----------

